# my first quilt!



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

i took on a quilt project to give as a baby gift for a co-worker. the baby is due in about a month, so i thought "eh, why not?!"
so i get the material together. when go to work the next day, i find out that his last day is in 3 days!!  
i've never made a quilt... never seen it done for that matter... but you've never SEEN a quilting frenzy like this one! i had my fiance cutting while i sewed. finished it 15 minutes before i had to leave for work on the last day. :dance: 

finished product. here it is! (baby's gender unknown)











tied in hemp twine with a bundle of homegrown lavender









i laughed and said "watch it end up in their next yard sale for $1 :shrug: 

oh well, it was fun. :baby04:


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

no, no no! No yard sale for that one!

I think you did an admirable job on short notice, no experience, and no knowledge! The squares are square, the quilt is 'square', and the quilting lines are straight! Better than many a first try!!

Job well done!


----------



## shining (Oct 30, 2004)

Great quilt and I LOVE the packaging! It's simply beautiful!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice quilt and I too like the packaging.

Great Job !!!

bopeep


----------



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

awwww 
thanks ya'll  the kind words mean a lot. i might actually try it again!


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

very nice, you deserve a pat on the back. Im sure they loved it ..who wouldnt


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

You did a great job on your quilt. I loved the way you wrapped and presented it. I'm sure they will cherish it.

Winona


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Fine job, and a good size for a newborn. It will probably end up being the kid's favorite blankie.

Next time you make a checkerboard, use strip piecing. For more info, look up Eleanor Burns.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

It looks perfect! You did a wonderful job, especially considering how rushed you were! The way you packaged it is absolutely lovely. If someone went to so much trouble for me I would treasure it forever. I hope your coworker does the same.


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 21, 2006)

That sure doesn't look like a first quilt! It's really nice! 

I bet that ends up being the favorite 'bankie'. 

You did good.


----------



## Josara (Jun 4, 2007)

If I was the new mommy I would be thrilled. It's funny, but both of my daughters loved their handmade quilts (unfortunately I don't know how to quilt, but received the gift of quilts for both baby showers) and these have been the most treasured gifts. My eldest is heading to Navy bootcamp next week and is thinking about cutting a small piece of her quilt to take with her and tuck into her pillow! LOL, I Don't know how that will fly, but you can see how important her quilt is to her. My younger daugher also loved her handmade baby quilt, which was basically just a soft blanket that a good friend had embellished and put a satin trimming around, but she loved that thing to tatters.... I cut a small piece of of it out and stored it with other treasured items. finally put the poor chewed up thing to rest. But I can assure you that baby quilts can be a very important part of a childs past.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

your a natural !!! Way to go !! Keep on quilting !!!


----------



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

thank you all very much! i love the affirmations  
being as i don't work with "daddy" anymore, i won't ever really know how my very first quilt went over... but i do love to imagine it being "blankie" one day.... sigh


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

You can call yourself an accomplished quilter - it's an awesome quilt. It's cute and the colors are perfect for a baby. 

prairiegirl


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

That quilt looks so comforting and snuggly - great job! I, too, thought the packaging was absolutely beautiful - very nice style you got there. Keep it up!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Your quilt is wonderful! And to all the newbie quilters who have posted pics lately, your projects are fantastic! Thanks for sharing.
karen in Indiana


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

sure that's beautiful. and I love the wrapping.! makes me think I should finish the one I started 15 years ago! ...Georgia.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Excellent job. Love the packaging.
:goodjob:


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

What a lovely gift - well done. 

hoggie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You did a terrific job! Wow my 1st 2 quilts are still sitting somewhere in storage... a pair of disasters I never finished. LOL


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow! You're a woman who really responds to a deadline! This is a lovely quilt and the lavender and twine "wrapping" are very pretty!


----------



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

ELOCN said:


> Wow! You're a woman who really responds to a deadline!


lol... only if it is something i have in mind to do. regretfully i'm not to prompt at deadlines that others put on me! 
and to be perfectly honest... i could have had two MONTHS to finish this quilt, and i still would have waited till the last few days  

really everyone... all of your replys are very kind. i do appreciate all of the support. thank you! thank you!! thank you!!! :grouphug:


----------

